# Where does your puppy sleep?



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

After I was sure that Bogart was housetrained I let him have the run of our Bedroom (I closed the door ). He learned to sleep on the dogbed with our older dog ZsaZsa. They snuggled up together. That way he only spent time in the crate during the day when I had to leave him for a couple of hours. I'm not a fan of leaving a dog in a crate for long periods of time. But everyone has to decide that for themselfs. I know the crate protects the pup from getting itself into trouble while you are not home. 
All the best,


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinn and Reeva sleep in the kitchen - Ginny and Holly both slept beside our bed, but i would not want to share a room let alone a bed with Quinn, he is not fussy where he puts his feet!

Quinn sleeps in his bed, and we have made a temporary cage for Reeva underneath the parrot stand, but she can get out if she wants to.

Go with what your head tells you


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Gromit and Asia sleep in their kennels in separate rooms. Asia always whined when we used to close the kennel door so we took off the door nd she uses the kennel as her bed and is in the laundry room. For some reason when there is no door on the kennel she stays in there all night and when we go out with no complaints. Go figure.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie slept in his crate in our bedroom but as soon as he was housebroken he slept in bed with us.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama slept in the crate until he was about 6 months old and then he got to sleep in the bed with me. I tried without when he was younger and he chewed the corner the bed.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Riley slept in his crate until he was 14 weeks old. He was pretty well housebroken at that point, and trustworthy, so the crate went away and he started sleeping on my mom's bed. He still does most of the time, though he'll get down and lay on the floor if he gets too hot during the night.


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

Honey starts out on the bed with me, then down onto the floor, then up on the bed, down on the floor, downstairs for a drink, then back up on the bed, down, up, down.........lol Guess I'm used to her nighttime activity. Rosie the cat......locked in the bathroom!!! She and Honey like to race around at night so Rosie has to be segregated! lol


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

My two sleep in their own beds downstairs. They have never slept in the bedroom with us and are used to their nightime routine. They have a larger bed and medium. They usually curl up in the large bed together, and we don't hear a peek until we go down in the morning. I'm a light sleeper so there is no way I'd share my bed with them, and I'm glad we have a dog free zone in the house!


----------



## Craigbob (Nov 6, 2008)

Riley sleeps in his crate. We go to bed anywhere from 10:00pm to 1:00am and we'll put him in there around 9:30-10:00, and on rare occasions he gets to stay up later (if he is a good boy).

Since my 18 y.o. son is home all day and my wife is home 4 days a week he does not see a lot of crate time during the day. 

He is able to hold himself in the crate until I take him out in the back yard around 6:15am. 

He has not had an accident in the house in about a week, and then it is usually just peeing on the kitchen floor. He is getting better about letting us know when he needs to go outside.


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

Sherman sleeps in his crate. We had a multitude of reasons for doing this, not the least of which is that our old beagle battled incontinence the last few years of his life and I could live the rest of my life w/o ever rolling over into a dog puddle in the middle of the night again... Plus the kids wind up in bed with us frequently and given their ages, the fact that Sherm is still a puppy (but a very big puppy) I just wasn't comfortable w/the dog being in there too. He can't jump into our bed anyway--we found out last night that it is too tall for him to get on. DH invited him up there for a snuggle and Sherm couldn't do it.

So it's the crate for him. I say "night night" after his final potty trip and he goes right in.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Cedar is 19 weeks and she sleeps in her crate. She has from day one.. She is for the most part housebroken. She ill whine in her crate if she has to pee, but when she is lose in the house, she never gives us a warning to go out. Never barks at the door or whines. 
Cedar will stay in her crate till she is almost a year old. She gets into everything, so i can imagine if i locked her in my room she would still find something to get into. Chloe on the other hand sleeps in her bed at the bottom of my bed.. Some nites when daddy works late she sleep with me, but when daddy gets home she gets kicked out! Im hoping to get a King size bed for xmas so she can stay all nite!


----------



## Defender'sMomma (Nov 17, 2008)

Defender slept in his crate until he figured out that if I fell asleep before I put him in his crate (usually watching TV) and he did not have an accident that he could sleep on the bed with me. He learned to love the crate. He was crated during the day when I lived in an apartment (think puppy chewing and after moving out charges). He figured out that he only had to be in the crate when I was not home if he would let me know he needed to go out.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Skylie slept in our bed for a few weeks starting at 8 weeks old. She is now 17 weeks and sleeps in her bed next to our bed. I can reach down and pet her.. I have to turn the lights out and shut the bedroom door for her to lay down though or else... she thinks it's play time..


----------



## Wiggum-er (Jun 16, 2008)

7.5 month old Wiggum starts off on his bed in our bedroom...sees us get into bed so politely comes beside us and sits to be invited up.... sleeps there till he gets too hot, then goes back to his bed, then usually around 3 or so comes back up and then back down again. 

Would be fairly normal golden behavior except that we have one of those high mattresses, which he can't or is too lazy to try to vault up on. So he just "sits" by the side of our bed, even in the middle of the night in pitch darkness and will wait for somebody to hoist him up. And if he's waited long enough will even give a soft whimper to wake us up :doh: 
so yes we've been sleeping fitfully.

He has fallen off our bed though because I lost him in the covers and turned.


----------



## mygarnetboy (Nov 3, 2008)

Wiggum-er said:


> 7.5 month old Wiggum starts off on his bed in our bedroom...sees us get into bed so politely comes beside us and sits to be invited up.... sleeps there till he gets too hot, then goes back to his bed, then usually around 3 or so comes back up and then back down again.
> 
> Would be fairly normal golden behavior except that we have one of those high mattresses, which he can't or is too lazy to try to vault up on. So he just "sits" by the side of our bed, even in the middle of the night in pitch darkness and will wait for somebody to hoist him up. And if he's waited long enough will even give a soft whimper to wake us up :doh:
> so yes we've been sleeping fitfully.
> ...


Be careful about him falling off your bed--esp. since it is high. My old mixed breed (now at the bridge) fell off our bed and broke his hip. The ER vet had a hard time believing a bone was broken b/c of his size (he was about 35 lbs) but I knew something had to be broken by the way he was carrying on. The ball of the hip had broken completely off the bone. My vet repaired it, but he was forever arthritic in that hip after that.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I couldn't let Lucky sleep outside his crate at night. He was too destructive. Heck...even penned up in the kitchen he founds stuff to destroy...like my molding.

Really its up to you and what you feel comfortable with. At 16 weeks he'll have no problem "holding" it. There is nothing wrong iwth him sleeping in either the crate or the bathroom.


----------



## Sam's Gang (Oct 22, 2008)

We decided to take the plunge tonight and let Sam sleep in his crate. I made it as cozy as possible. He was crying for awhile but stopped a few minutes ago. Thanks for all the advice. I think he'll be fine.


----------

